# IPAD for teleprompter



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

A guy in my band is completely against using an iPad live for a teleprompter, (thinks it looks unprofessional) but is ok with having papers on the floor. Seems weird to me. 

Of course I prefer no notes , it leads to a better performance. But sometimes when starting a new band or bunch of songs, it’s a solution. Lots of bands use prompters, lots of musicians have music sheets. 

Personally, I don’t have a problem with it.


----------

